# 2 Strings zusammenfügen



## firestone (5. Feb 2010)

Huhu zusammen,

ich möchte folgendes machen:

[Java]
String str1 = "00000000";
int i = 1234567;
[/code]

ich möchte nun den String mit der Zahl von hinten so überlagern, das die erste führende 0 stehen bleibt. ist die Zahl nun 12345678 so soll der ganze String überlagert werden. Gibt es dafür eine Methode die man verwenden kann ? 

Bitte helft mir stehe gerade etwas aufm Schlau . 

Lg Fireli


----------



## SlaterB (5. Feb 2010)

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String str1 = "00000000";
        DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat(str1);
        int i = 1234567;
        System.out.println(df.format(i));
    }
}
```
kommt in diesem Fall hin

auch String.format() ist nicht zu verachten
Formatter (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)

oder i in einen String umwandeln, die Längen der beiden vergleichen und manuell fehlende Nullen anfügen


----------



## firestone (5. Feb 2010)

Supi danke  der Formatter hat mir geholfen


----------

